# Ontarians, are you ready for some weather?



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Forecasting heavy rain and possibly an ice storm this weekend.
In case theyre right, make sure your downspouts are clear, don't park under a tree of questionable strength, and have your blackout supplies handy. Check forecasts and traffic updates if you plan to travel.
Stay safe everyone.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Our forecast in Ottawa is for snow tonight, and noticeably more snow tomorrow.

As I keep saying: Calgary is the future of weather. There is no respect for the seasons there. Any type of weather can come at any time of year. And that's what we're getting now. I'm just glad the snowblower is fueled up and accessible. I was also conveniently slow in swapping snow tires for summer tires.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have no plans on going anywhere, so I'm good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

FFS! I have a gig Saturday night.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> FFS! I have a gig Saturday night.


Drive safe. 
I have a gig out of town tonight so hopefully nothing starts tonight. Unfortunately I had some plans this weekend, Saturday Long and Mcquades to try out a couple amps and Niagara Falls to see someone about a possible refret. Gonna have to put those plans on hold.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have my weekly sunday commute, sounds like i'll be staring at the highway conditions sites.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

At this very minute, 9:01 a.m. MT 2018/04/13, it is &^$%&*^&!! snowing in Edmonton


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Our forecast in Ottawa is for snow tonight, and noticeably more snow tomorrow.
> 
> As I keep saying: Calgary is the future of weather. There is no respect for the seasons there. Any type of weather can come at any time of year. And that's what we're getting now. I'm just glad the snowblower is fueled up and accessible. I was also conveniently slow in swapping snow tires for summer tires.


It's a good reason to stay indoors and play guitar


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Drive safe.
> I have a gig out of town tonight so hopefully nothing starts tonight. Unfortunately I had some plans this weekend, Saturday Long and Mcquades to try out a couple amps and Niagara Falls to see someone about a possible refret. Gonna have to put those plans on hold.


Smart plan I think.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I teach Saturday mornings and am hoping that there is just enough ice for classes to be cancelled. Then again, that will only leave me one more meeting with that class before the exam and I am having a tooth pulled next Friday so was planning to cut next Saturday;s class short. If tomorrow's is cancelled I won't be able to do that next week.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its a wacky year ...this is normally the time when we'd be opening up the cottage, putting in docks/boats etc, pulling out the summer car, bike etc. I think we'll be closer to May this year.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

We have a funny perception as Canadians. Maybe it's all the influence from warmer climates, I don't know. April can have any kind of weather, snow, hail, ice storms, you name it.
Traditionally, when I was a kid, the first weekend of camping was the May long weekend. Anything earlier you stood the chance of freezing conditions.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> We have a funny perception as Canadians. Maybe it's all the influence from warmer climates, I don't know. April can have any kind of weather, snow, hail, ice storms, you name it.
> Traditionally, when I was a kid, the first weekend of camping was the May long weekend. Anything earlier you stood the chance of freezing conditions.


Ya and I remember an awful lot of cold rainy May 24 weekends shivering in a tent drinking beer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Still, five months and thirteen days straight with snow on the ground starts get a bit irritating


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Ya and I remember an awful lot of cold rainy May 24 weekends shivering in a tent drinking beer.


 Me too. But now I have a cozy travel trailer. At some point too you embrace it or find somewhere else to be. The weather is whatever it is so deal with it. (By not whining )



Robert1950 said:


> Still, five months and thirteen days straight with snow on the ground starts get a bit irritating


I spent time in Edmonton. One winter I think was around 6 months of snow and cold. So not uncommon.
Checked the latitude you're at and the absence of mountains that could contain the arctic fronts that move in frequently??


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I brought some extra wood in for the wood stove which we use to heat with exclusively. We can cook with it if we have to so we are all good here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

Diablo said:


> Ya and I remember an awful lot of cold rainy May 24 weekends shivering in a tent drinking beer.


It's not a 'true' May two-four weekend unless you pack a wet tent into the trunk of your car on Monday.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

This has been a record year here in the City of Champions...most consecutive days with below zero temperatures...167 and still going strong! Way to go, Edmonton!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

LanceT said:


> I spent time in Edmonton. One winter I think was around 6 months of snow and cold. So not uncommon. Checked the latitude you're at and the absence of mountains that could contain the arctic fronts that move in frequently??


Last two Aprils, snow was gone and temperature avg. was around 12 to 15. I handle the cold quite well but not for more than 5 months.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

New all time record for consecutive days below freezing in Edmonton, as of today.

I still haven't seen my front or back lawn as the snow hasn't melted. More snow forecast early next week.

Meh.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

I hope I remember to tarp the car. Doors get frozen shut otherwise and I hate scraping windshield. Nothing to do about the tree - city still won't let me chop it down. Luckily the big branch already fell (on my car; it was a week old - to me) . Worst case I will have a few small ones (scratch at most) .... and a bigger branch falling on my neighbor's car/some unlucky soul walking down the alley at the wrong moment. Fun times.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

keto said:


> I still haven't seen my front or back lawn as the snow hasn't melted. More snow forecast early next week.


Then the scent of dog feces when the snow starts melting.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

This ice storm riff is fake news. It’s gonna be 80 degrees and sunny all weekend.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Our forecast in Ottawa is for snow tonight, and noticeably more snow tomorrow.
> 
> As I keep saying: Calgary is the future of weather. There is no respect for the seasons there. Any type of weather can come at any time of year. And that's what we're getting now. I'm just glad the snowblower is fueled up and accessible. I was also conveniently slow in swapping snow tires for summer tires.


I just put the snowblower away and put my summers on !!! I like to live dangerously.LOL. One more week of this crap and it will all be over...i hope.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Same sh... in Quebec guys even though my backyard show much grass today.
I remember a first June weekend in Eastern townships where they got a full meter of snow on green golf courses !
And a first of July the road from Quebec City to Sagnenay-Lac-St-Jean was closed since everybody had their summer tires on (the road crosses the Laurentian Mountains).
I get my winters on by early October and get them off by end of April...
We are mid-North guys. A positive point : It appears this keeps criminality lower...


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

yep....glad I still have my winter tires on!!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

We received about 4 inches of nice heavy snow yesterday.... it's been an interesting winter


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I brought some extra wood in for the wood stove which we use to heat with exclusively. We can cook with it if we have to so we are all good here.


That's what I miss. That and splitting wood. I used to love splitting wood. Had a dog that would drag the split pieces from the block to the pile between strokes of the axe. She saved me a lot of work. 

Now we're dependent on a natural gas fired boiler for the hot water baseboard radiators. I couldn't have my business and the wood stove in the same room so the stove had to go. We got most of our wood for free from a friend and from the town, so we made good use of the wood stove while we had it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Still no freezing rain (it was supposed to start around 6:30am), but the decision was made to close the college because of what is expected to happen. If they were going to do that before the freezing rain has even started, I wish they had done it last night so that I didn't have to wake up at 6am only to discover that I didn't need to be up.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> It's not a 'true' May two-four weekend unless you pack a wet tent into the trunk of your car on Monday.



It is not a 'true' May Two-Four weekend if you still have a tent to pack away at the end of the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2018)

colchar said:


> .. if you still have a tent to pack away at the end of the weekend.


or lawn furniture that tends to get tossed into the fire.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Saturday morning here in Ottawa valley and nothing so far. Gigging in Ottawa tonight so not too far from home. Keep safe everyone.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> It is not a 'true' May Two-Four weekend if you still have a tent to pack away at the end of the weekend.


We used to refer to the May long weekend as Maalox Weekend. Stomach always seemed to be a bit off for a couple of days following the weekend.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> We used to refer to the May long weekend as Maalox Weekend. Stomach always seemed to be a bit off for a couple of days following the weekend.



Yep, the beer shits. Ugh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The freezing rain started here maybe 8:45 or 9 this morning. In case of power outage, the bride is preparing a couple of meals, but we have a gas bbq on a covered deck so we'll still be able to cook. Common sense stuff, no panic. The dog isn't impressed with going outside.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Bugger all here except some ice pellets. Roads seem to be OK. The freezing rain warning seems to have been lifted until tomorrow.

I haven't managed to get back to sleep after getting up at 6am so think I am going to pop out to do some quick shopping, and maybe to stop in at L&M for a little bit before the weather gets worse.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

There's been freezing rain all day here in Barrie.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah Orillia is pretty nasty too. It was brutal when I had to go to three frikken stores before I could find some butcher's twine. This roasted garlic, caramelized onion and spinach stuffed pork tenderloin had better be worth it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I left work 20 minutes ago and already had a few mm of freezing rain on my car. May not be getting to band practice tomorrow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like winter here. We were supposed to have family over for a special occasion but had to advise them not to travel.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

The wind is starting to pick up. I hope the power doesn't go out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> The wind is starting to pick up. I hope the power doesn't go out.


I was teaching a guitar lesson and we had no power for about 5 minutes - everything seems to be good again for now. I'm curious to see what happens overnight.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> I was teaching a guitar lesson and we had no power for about 5 minutes - everything seems to be good again for now. I'm curious to see what happens overnight.


Yeah, the worst of it is supposed to be tomorrow.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

This has been shitty. I was going to visit @Roryfan today, but we cancelled. I’d rather avoid the highway driving when it’s like this.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There were some brief flurries earlier today, but it seems like whatever was supposed to pass either didn't materialize, or else is passing south of here. Of course, it might be white hell tomorrow.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Shitty to shittier here. Went out to get some firewood and it felt like I was being sandblasted. Everything is white again.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just waiting for the power to go out and the trees to come down. Things are starting to ice up pretty heavily here in London.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm 50/50 if the power goes out here tomorrow.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Not much here yet.

It's raining, I open the door and right away the humidifier kicks into overdrive when the outside air comes in - WTF, its gotta be 100% humidity outside why is this thing firing up. Must be dry rain coming down sorta like that dry cold they're always talking about out west ... lol


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Blowin' Blizzard here...4-5 " so far ......


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> The wind is starting to pick up. I hope the power doesn't go out.



If we have a power failure while the Leafs games is on I'm gonna have a meltdown.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

colchar said:


> If we have a power failure while the Leafs games is on I'm gonna have a meltdown.


The Leafs are still around?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

We're just north of it. Not one flake here all day. It's been a constant -10C since I woke up.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

mhammer said:


> There were some brief flurries earlier today, but it seems like whatever was supposed to pass either didn't materialize, or else is passing south of here. Of course, it might be white hell tomorrow.


I'm about 45min. south of you.
This is what we had by 6:45 this evening,still coming down as we speak..









All snow though,no ice at all...yet.
Yeah,that's my BBQ...had big plans.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Ice pellets going strong here in Kingston. Not too icy yet. Tomorrow is supposed to be really bad though..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Quite the reversal of fortune. Normally, when we drive through those areas during the Xmas break, we're leaving our frozen arses behind in Ottawa and revelling in the near total absence of snow near the St. Lawrence and lake. We'll see what tomorrow brings. In the meantime, stay warm and safe.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A bit of a break in the precipitation now but more is expected. There's a coating of ice on everything and the streets are quiet. Lots of gig and event cancellations this evening. Our power has been good but neighbouring towns have had short outages.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> The Leafs are still around?



Well considering that the first round is only two games in, yeah.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Half my car is iced shut haha.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

colchar said:


> If we have a power failure while the Leafs games is on I'm gonna have a meltdown.


Hindsight is a curious thing isn't it...might not have been so bad after all. Hopefully you stayed warm at least! Maybe game three will be more of a treat.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Received nothing yet...
Snow no longer annouced, but icing rain announced !
Bring it on ! 
Do you know Alaskan winshield spray deicer ?
I crave to try it !


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

mawmow said:


> Received nothing yet...
> Snow no longer annouced, but icing rain announced !
> Bring it on !
> Do you know Alaskan winshield spray deicer ?
> I crave to try it !


Just don't put hot water on it to melt it. Years ago, my boss at work did that and cracked his windshield. We were all thinking, "what an idiot"


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Never heard about hot water before... or already knew it is a "not to do"...
Breaking the windshield while "hammering" the ice was seen though.

As I am never on a hurry anymore, I have time to let the engine warm up...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

put some sandpaper under the wiper blades and let them go full speed, should take care of the ice in no time, try and use a coarser grit like 80 or 60 for best results


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> put some sandpaper under the wiper blades and let them go full speed, should take care of the ice in no time, try and use a coarser grit like 80 or 60 for best results


I wonder if a video exists


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

This accurately reflects my thoughts.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=869866609851152


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@laristotle Good one!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Received nothing yet...
> Snow no longer annouced, but icing rain announced !
> Bring it on !
> Do you know Alaskan winshield spray deicer ?
> I crave to try it !


I have th Rain-x equivalent from Costco. It works great to clear up your windows before you drive. My car has a stupid design where the windows have to go up or down about 3/8” of an inch for the doors to open. When the glass freezes and can’t move, I’m fucked. So it’s handy for that.
What it doesn’t do, is keep your windows clear if you say, spray it on the night before. Does nothing in that case.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> Well considering that the first round is only two games in, yeah.


It’s half over 
Soon your pain will be over, sweet prince.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Diablo said:


> I have th Rain-x equivalent from Costco. It works great to clear up your windows before you drive. My car has a stupid design where the windows have to go up or down about 3/8” of an inch for the doors to open. When the glass freezes and can’t move, I’m fucked. So it’s handy for that.
> What it doesn’t do, is keep your windows clear if you say, spray it on the night before. Does nothing in that case.


Wtf kind of car has to have the windows move before the door can open???


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

cdntac said:


> Wtf kind of car has to have the windows move before the door can open???


I have a summer car that does this. Since it’s a summer car, it’s not an issue described. Frameless windows. German.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

It has been raining here all morning but the predicted ice buildup simply isn't happening. Maybe it will happen later than anticipated since this is described as a slow moving storm. Tomorrow is my short day at work (extremely short, to the point of it hardly being worthwhile to go in) so I could handle a shit show tomorrow that nets me a day off.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's a little windy and drizzling in our part of Ottawa, but nothing near the worst that others further south and west have received. Certainly nothing I'd be apprehensive about driving in. Hopefully, that worst is over and easily recovered from.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cdntac said:


> Wtf kind of car has to have the windows move before the door can open???


Audi A5.
My summer car also does it but it never sees ice.
Truth is, you CAN force open the doors if the glass doesn’t go down (it’s a little scary though). But you can’t close them fully until you get the window to come down allow the door to lock and then raise the window to seal.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

It was freezing rain when I tackled the snow drifts with the snowblower around 11 this morning,it switched to small ice pellets about an hour after that,
Now it's a mix of light snow and fine ice pellets.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

colchar said:


> It has been raining here all morning but the predicted ice buildup simply isn't happening. Maybe it will happen later than anticipated since this is described as a slow moving storm. Tomorrow is my short day at work (extremely short, to the point of it hardly being worthwhile to go in) so I could handle a shit show tomorrow that nets me a day off.


You’re lucky. Up here, plows are running constantly. Roads are a mess, accidents everywhere. Looks like January not April. And the ice pellets have been nonstop all weekend. My snowblower couldn’t get to the asphalt yesterday, the ice is so hard. It just skimmed the top inch or so off.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'm currently debating whether to take the snowblower out to clear the drive, or whether to wait to see if the freezing rain actually develops. If I wait any ice buildup will come off when the snowblower is used on the snow. If I do it now and we get ice buildup later, the snowblower will be useless for clearing the ice on the drive.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

9c here on the wet coast. Trying to decide if I can let the lawn go another week.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A huge old chestnut tree across the street fell this afternoon, taking out the neighbour's two cars. It was one of the very few mature trees in this neighbourhood that escaped the 2011 tornado. It's sad to see it go. Our power has flickered once but there have been may local outages. An east wind this strong is a little weird this time of year.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mooh said:


> A huge old chestnut tree across the street fell this afternoon, taking out the neighbour's two cars. It was one of the very few mature trees in this neighbourhood that escaped the 2011 tornado. It's sad to see it go. Our power has flickered once but there have been may local outages. An east wind this strong is a little weird this time of year.


pictures?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> My snowblower couldn’t get to the asphalt yesterday, the ice is so hard. It just skimmed the top inch or so off.



Mine isn't icy, but I just had the exact same experience as you. I managed to take off the top half of what is on my drive but never got anywhere near the asphalt. The only positive is that I managed to burn off some of the gas that was in the snowblower as I didn't want to siphon it out before storing it for the summer. There is still gas in there, but I can run it some more in a few days to get rid of it.

The only other benefit is that I managed to make it a four beer job:

Beer #1 - firing up the snowblower and letting it warm up.
Beer #2 - while doing the drive (every time I came to the top of the drive I stepped into the garage for a mouthful of beer).
Beer #3 - letting the snowblower run to burn off some more gas after finishing (I needed something to do while standing there, so might as well drink eh?).
Beer #4 - the 'job done' beer after putting the snowblower back into the garage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2018)

colchar said:


> I'm currently debating whether to take the snowblower out ..


Don't bother.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

After some 170 straight days with night time lows below 0C, snow on the ground since November 1st and the coldest April in more than a dogs age, I my find it wee bit difficult to be sympathetic with a week of abnormally bad days.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Don't bother.
> 
> View attachment 193361




Yeah I knew about the forecast. but my primary motivation was to burn off some of the gas in the snowblower and this just gave me an excuse.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Put Stable in the gas and just leave it.

Fuckin power just went out, shit.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Still awaiting the sh... annouced by the "Emotion spreading" TV !!! 8-/

P.S. Audi A5... Fancy car brings fancy problems... :-(


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Power was out here for 7 hours. Big maple down in the neighbourhood. Landed on sheds and an unoccupied home. Free wood for me. Lot's of ice chunks hitting the roof and small branches down. Still rain and freezing rain.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

vadsy said:


> pictures?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Mooh said:


> View attachment 193401


ouch, ...doesn't look terrible but still nothing good about it


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The freezing rain has finally hit here. My driveway, yard, etc. are frozen solid. You can hear the ice creaking on tree branches as they blow in the wind. I am hoping things get even crappier out there so that they are still bad at 6am-7am when the decision will be made to close the college tomorrow so that I can have the day off. But once that decision is made I hope things improve quickly so that I can enjoy the day!

Oh, and I hope that the power manages to stay on too.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

colchar said:


> The freezing rain has finally hit here. My driveway, yard, etc. are frozen solid. You can hear the ice creaking on tree branches as they blow in the wind. I am hoping things get even crappier out there so that they are still bad at 6am-7am when the decision will be made to close the college tomorrow so that I can have the day off. But once that decision is made I hope things improve quickly so that I can enjoy the day!
> 
> Oh, and I hope that the power manages to stay on too.


[video]


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Huge part of the neighbour’s tree just missed our house. He’s blocked in. We just lost power too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

http://imgur.com/height%3D480%3Bid%3DSiHnRCC%3Btype%3Dgifv%3Bwidth%3D480


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's moved from icy to soaking wet in my part of London.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

It's moved from "I planned a long time ago to take off work and do something fun today" to "Schools are closed and I'm at home with some stir-crazy kids!"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

No fuckin power at home since yesterday. Just rolled into the parking lot at work and slop city.. lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Boss texted me this morning and said we were staying home and working remotely because of the weather. Not sure what its like out there but I though it was all over.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

We've got downed trees, downed powerlines and more to come. This sucks.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Was a little icy by 7h00, now (9:45) I can see the gresil fall...
Will have to put my spiked soles on and go spread some sand&salt mix on my sloped driveway...
And cross my fingers about the electric lines...
Few big trees in my local area though (constructed some thirty years ago on an old cow field)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Damned college is open today. Schools throughout the area are closed, but we're open so I have to go in to teach a one hour (less actually) class.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The weather reached Montreal during the night... Have 2 inch`s of ice everywhere on everything...

Took the day off... all the schools are closed in my area...

Stay home, be safe and play music !!! HNG^%$


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Just scraped a tiny layer of snow covered by gresil and sanded-salted the driveway.
They apparently announced freezing rain later today...
Back to practicing the pentatonics (for bluezy impro) and "Planxty Kelly" (for my course) now !


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I skated from my car to NextGen today, to get some switches, although main roads are pretty clear. Still, lots of big broken branches around in some places. Happily, we live in a neighbourhood that has undergound power cables so we tend to be unaffected by the power outages that afflict so many other places. I don't know what we did to be so lucky, but I'm not about to jinx it. This month's issue of _Vintage Guitar_ is probably in the mailbox but I think I can wait until tomorrow to check for it.

And, as always, I deliberately put myself into skids when I exit the driveway on days like this, just to reawaken the muscle memory. Handy stuff, that memory.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

From the Beaverton: Man who wasn’t going to leave the house anyway complains about weather


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> From the Beaverton: Man who wasn’t going to leave the house anyway complains about weather


I have an image in my mind and it isn't pretty.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

well, things have settled down a bit...still lots of ice here.
Our house is on a berm, so our backyard drops down about 10 feet or so in a gradual slope. Today when I let my dog out to do her thing, she went down the hill but couldnt get back up due to the slick ice. I had to tie a rope around our deck and use it to basically rappel down the hill to be able to bring her back up, because I might have gotten stuck down there also! lol
never had to do that before.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Wharton Willie was found dead in a ditch with a single gunshot wound to the back of his head. Police want to talk to the owner of a black F-150.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lol @ Bill Murray.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Diablo said:


> well, things have settled down a bit...still lots of ice here.
> Our house is on a berm, so our backyard drops down about 10 feet or so in a gradual slope. Today when I let my dog out to do her thing, she went down the hill but couldnt get back up due to the slick ice. I had to tie a rope around our deck and use it to basically rappel down the hill to be able to bring her back up, because I might have gotten stuck down there also! lol
> never had to do that before.


When I was an undergrad at McGill, I had to wend my way up Peel St. to get to classes. It's certainly not a straight drop, but it's a reasonably steep hill. Whenever there would be a freezing rain, the only way to get up the hill was to essentially fling yourself from one vertical thing to another. So, from a tree to a wrought-iron post to a lamppost to a parking meter, and so on, lest you slide back down the hill to Sherbrooke.

A friend of mine used to live in the Little Mountain area of Chilliwack. He also had some steep-ish hills to get up to get home. Ended up having to buy himself a 4WD vehicle to do so, but still ended up being marooned at the bottom of the hill sometimes, following some freezing rains.

I believe Prince Edward Islanders call such weather "slippy".


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Finally not as bad as they announced... Some salt on the sloped driveway did it.
I guess we are blessed !


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


It's supposed to go up to the low-to-mid teens next week. Does Mother Nature know something that the rest of us don't yet?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

No more complaints around here. Beautiful sunshine and warm weather coming our way and i will be enjoying it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm trying not to think that the daffodils have come and gone in Victoria. That said, the sorrel in our garden is up. It's the last thing to go down when the snow arrives, and the first thing to come up before the snow has entirely gone. A bad gardener's dream crop!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's nice out today. The dog may get a longer walk.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Some of my lawn appeared today .... drive is a mess though as I refused to have it plowed ..


----------

